# Cruising Channel Islands in February



## haddad126 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am interested in spending several days cruising the Channel Islands in February. Compared with othe months of the year, how do average February weather and sea conditions stack up? What would be alternate months that might be better?
Thanks!


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

You will really have to watch your weather window during February, as it can turn quickly up there, and especially on the outer islands. A few years ago on a Labor Day weekend, I left Redondo Beach in calm conditions and a forecast of 10-15 knot winds. When I got to Santa Barbara Island, the forecast changed to gale force and 50+ winds. And the winds had already started. Most make the trek over during the late spring through early fall timeframe.

Of course if it is like today with the almost 80 degree weather...


----------

